# BMQ @ 4 Can Div TC Meaford



## steamboatwilly (15 Nov 2021)

I am looking for a little info on CFB Meaford. I am doing my BMQ there in January and would love to know peoples opinion and/or stories from being there. I asked around with people I know and basically was just told the running jokes about the "Meaford Weather Machine" and how it just generally sucks to be posted there. I heard a couple ghost stories too lol.

One thing I was really curious on is the barracks situation. I've seen all the Truth, Duty, Valour BMQ episodes as well as the Basic Up series - but they were all based out of St. Jean. I asked my buddy if the barracks resembled St. Jeans at all or if it was more Full Metal Jacket style, and he told me its whatever the weather permits LOL. I am going down the Infantry RegF pipeline so I am totally cool with the field but I guess I just wasn't expecting to do basic in the field too? If anyone can confirm or deny what its like for a RegF BMQ there that would be great, thank you.


----------



## steamboatwilly (17 Nov 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> One thing I was really curious on is the barracks situation. I've seen all the Truth, Duty, Valour BMQ episodes as well as the Basic Up series - but they were all based out of St. Jean. I asked my buddy if the barracks resembled St. Jeans at all or if it was more Full Metal Jacket style



DP1 0188 Gothic Line 8:19 - Figured it out. Would still love to hear any stories about Meaford!


----------



## Bisbis99 (19 Dec 2021)

Hey steamboat, I will joining in on the bmq as well in Meaford next month. I too was curious to see how the whole decentralized BMQ training will be because I thought I would be going to St.Jean.. I leave to Ontario Jan 12.. super pumped


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2021)

You'll love Meaford in the winter.🤣


----------



## steamboatwilly (19 Dec 2021)

Bisbis99 said:


> Hey steamboat, I will joining in on the bmq as well in Meaford next month. I too was curious to see how the whole decentralized BMQ training will be because I thought I would be going to St.Jean.. I leave to Ontario Jan 12.. super pumped


I thought the same thing, I was watching all the BMQ videos on youtube and they were all at St. Jean's. I've heard that we will have a harder BMQ comparatively to those going to St. Jeans because our cadre are going to be the same cadre from the Infantry DP1s. That being said, basic now vs the basic's we would of seen online are very different. Should be an interesting experience!  

We leave/arrive on the same day! I have orders to arrive on the 12th but my course starts on the 17th. If you don't mind me asking - what's your trade? 


Fishbone Jones said:


> You'll love Meaford in the winter.🤣


I've heard winter is the best season in Meaford LOL


----------



## Bisbis99 (19 Dec 2021)

Haha yeah I am not to sure what to expect but it'll be one hell of a ride..  My trade will be Infantry, I arrive on the 12th and course starts on the 17th as well


----------



## steamboatwilly (19 Dec 2021)

Bisbis99 said:


> Haha yeah I am not to sure what to expect but it'll be one hell of a ride..  My trade will be Infantry, I arrive on the 12th and course starts on the 17th as well


I'm going to take a wild guess and say we could end up in the same platoon haha
Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Bisbis99 (19 Dec 2021)

Haha could happen,  I'll keep an eye out for you next month, merry Xmas and see you there steamboat!


----------



## steamboatwilly (19 Dec 2021)

Bisbis99 said:


> Haha could happen,  I'll keep an eye out for you next month, merry Xmas and see you there steamboat!


and a happy new year Bis!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2021)

Infantry? You'll likely stay in Meaford after BMQ for your initial trades training after that. You'll get to experience all four seasons in one weekend. Watch out for our tank ruts. They've ended a lot of careers before they got started.


----------



## Bisbis99 (19 Dec 2021)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kilted (19 Dec 2021)

It's 4 Can Div TC Meaford, not CFB Meaford.


----------



## steamboatwilly (19 Dec 2021)

Kilted said:


> It's 4 Can Div TC Meaford, not CFB Meaford.


Thank you, I guess its too late to edit the thread name but ill keep that in mind.


----------



## kratz (20 Dec 2021)

steamboatwilly said:


> Thank you, I guess its too late to edit the thread name but ill keep that in mind.


Anything is possible when you ask for help.


----------



## steamboatwilly (20 Dec 2021)

kratz said:


> Anything is possible when you ask for help.


I really appreciate that Kratz, thank you!


----------



## CovidBoot204 (1 Jan 2022)

steamboatwilly said:


> I am looking for a little info on CFB Meaford. I am doing my BMQ there in January and would love to know peoples opinion and/or stories from being there. I asked around with people I know and basically was just told the running jokes about the "Meaford Weather Machine" and how it just generally sucks to be posted there. I heard a couple ghost stories too lol.
> 
> One thing I was really curious on is the barracks situation. I've seen all the Truth, Duty, Valour BMQ episodes as well as the Basic Up series - but they were all based out of St. Jean. I asked my buddy if the barracks resembled St. Jeans at all or if it was more Full Metal Jacket style, and he told me its whatever the weather permits LOL. I am going down the Infantry RegF pipeline so I am totally cool with the field but I guess I just wasn't expecting to do basic in the field too? If anyone can confirm or deny what its like for a RegF BMQ there that would be great, thank you.


I’m actually heading for BMQ to Meaford January 12th too. Thought I’d make an account and let you know that too! Infantry regF as well. 

It’s unfortunate that we don’t have a lot of recourses to find out how it’ll be at DBMQ. I also have so many questions. 

I’m hoping we’ll still get a tough but rewarding experience even with covid protocols in place.. I really want the same experience everyone else has had. 

Oh well, I guess we’ll find out in 12 days anyway! Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Jan 2022)

CovidBoot204 said:


> It’s unfortunate that we don’t have a lot of recourses to find out how it’ll be at DBMQ. I also have so many questions.


What do you want to know?


----------



## CovidBoot204 (1 Jan 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> What do you want to know?


Just how different it will be both from COVID and because it won’t be at CFLRS. 

I’ve seen some videos online of US basic training during the beginning months of covid, and apparently many are saying it’s easier because of the countless COVID protocols in place. 

Also, do they not issue the dress uniform for DBMQ? I’ve seen videos of recruits graduating, and wearing their CADPAT.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Jan 2022)

I'll see if I can get you some answers.


----------



## Bisbis99 (1 Jan 2022)

CovidBoot204 said:


> I’m actually heading for BMQ to Meaford January 12th too. Thought I’d make an account and let you know that too! Infantry regF as well.
> 
> It’s unfortunate that we don’t have a lot of recourses to find out how it’ll be at DBMQ. I also have so many questions.
> 
> ...


See you there bro, happy new Years as well


----------



## steamboatwilly (1 Jan 2022)

CovidBoot204 said:


> I’m actually heading for BMQ to Meaford January 12th too. Thought I’d make an account and let you know that too! Infantry regF as well.
> 
> It’s unfortunate that we don’t have a lot of recourses to find out how it’ll be at DBMQ. I also have so many questions.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, cant wait to see you there buddy! I have a strong feeling just given how we have an all infantry basic (guessing based on us three boots) and the cadre probably being the same cadre from the DP1s - we gunna have a greaaaat time my friend 🤌🤌. Either way, really looking forward to meeting you and @Bisbis99 there!!


----------



## Bisbis99 (1 Jan 2022)

We're going to get our asses kicked hahaha it'll be a fucking great time..


----------

